# Blower motor needed for a Warm Morning wall heater



## old and infirm (Jan 10, 2017)

Help I need a blower motor for a Warm Morning wall heater model WFC 50 or 65 . The motor is made by Fasco industries . There number is 7151-2427 . I believe Warm Mornings  number is 3FK2427 . 
            Thanks for looking
             Old and Infirm


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 10, 2017)

Try here:

http://abingdongas.com/online-shop/index.php?rt=product/product&product_id=181


----------



## old and infirm (Jan 12, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://abingdongas.com/online-shop/index.php?rt=product/product&product_id=181


No help there but Thanks


----------



## COYOTESKULL (Feb 7, 2017)

old and infirm said:


> No help there but Thanks


I may have the exact same heater is you. Fasco 7151-2427 also says D77 in a box on it. Here is where I found it.

http://www.emotorpro.com/fasco-d177.aspx

I hope this helps..


----------



## old and infirm (Feb 7, 2017)

COYOTESKULL said:


> I may have the exact same heater is you. Fasco 7151-2427 also says D77 in a box on it. Here is where I found it.
> 
> http://www.emotorpro.com/fasco-d177.aspx
> 
> I hope this helps..


Thats the motor and less than I paided when I finally found one .
                         Good Job


----------

